# Epson r1400 or r1800



## gametimedesign (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi, 

I'm looking at getting a printer but not really sure if I should get a 1400 or an 1800.

Is the quality of the 8 cartridge 1800 that much better than the 1400. Also one of my concerns is not wanting to deal with a Bulk in system. Can you get empty refillable cartridges for either of these. I've search but haven't had any luck finding refillable cartridges for any of these.

I've done some reading and have notice a lot of users having problems with the 1800. Is this printer that problematic?

Any feedback suggestions or rec commendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I use a 1400 with artianium bulk system. and it works very well...I would not use an 1800 for sublimation as I don't want to spend money for 8 cartridges when 4 will do the job.

The market for refillable carts is going to dry up..maybe has already..because the the recent court case that Epson won that in essence stops 3rd party carts from being used in 'desktop printers' such as the C88 series, C120, 1280, 1400, 1800. etc. This DOES NOT apply to what is designated as wide format printers such as the Epson 4000 series. I know you can do wide format printing on the 1400 and 1800 but they are not consider wide format by Epson. I suspect because the 4000 series and up use a different ink delivery system

I have not had any problems with the 1400...after I got my ICC profile squared away.

Dont forget the the 1400 does NOT have pigmented ink...and so will not be a good choice for normal transfers


----------



## gametimedesign (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for your response. I thought more people would at least have some suggestions.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

gametimedesign said:


> Thanks for your response. I thought more people would at least have some suggestions.


I can understand the reason for large format printer for transfers but using an 8 ink system befuddles me. Now if you were only doing photos I understand this, But for doing transfers which accept ink a totally different way then to me it is overkill. The extra colors were designed to offer more shadowing in prints but when you place a design on a tee shirt it loses a lot of the effect that a print gets. Go to epson and read about the reason there are so many colors in the printer in the first place. By the way Epson did not design a printer for our world. It just happen because of the fact that it uses pigment inks. Have you ever asked why so many people use the 4 color printer over the 6 and 8. Might be nice to see poll on that. Lou


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> I use a 1400 with artianium bulk system. and it works very well...I would not use an 1800 for sublimation as I don't want to spend money for 8 cartridges when 4 will do the job.
> 
> The market for refillable carts is going to dry up..maybe has already..because the the recent court case that Epson won that in essence stops 3rd party carts from being used in 'desktop printers' such as the C88 series, C120, 1280, 1400, 1800. etc. This DOES NOT apply to what is designated as wide format printers such as the Epson 4000 series. I know you can do wide format printing on the 1400 and 1800 but they are not consider wide format by Epson. I suspect because the 4000 series and up use a different ink delivery system
> 
> ...


Charles,

I planned on buying a bulk system for my c88+. Does this mean I won't be able to?  

Thanks, Kelly 

PS: I hope not, but if it does, is there another way to save money on ink costs?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Charles,
> 
> I planned on buying a bulk system for my c88+. Does this mean I won't be able to?
> 
> ...


I think you will still be able to buy a CIS system. Check with Coastal Business. I beleive this is for cartridges that say they are for the epson but are not epson made.. I don't no if the this has been defined yet.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Kelly the CIS for the C88 series is still available. As Lou said I think...at this time anyway...that the court ruling applied to the individual 3rd party cartridges and _possibly_ the refillable carts. The overall effect I don't think is really known at this time...Not even sure how the individual carts with dye sub ink will be effected.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, fellas. I didn't realize I was in a sub dye thread, too, when I asked, but thanks so much for the info. I better go read up.  Happy holidays!


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey charles what do you use your r1400 for. i was under the usumption that the 1400 doent use pigmented ink?


----------

